# Cycling Astoria



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone ever spent any time cycling through Astoria? I'm going there next week on a mini-vacation and considering dragging my bike down there as well.

I've visited Astoria plenty of times, but have never cycled there. Are the folks pretty nice to road cyclists? How's the riverfront path?

Also, I was considering climbing to the top of the hill with the Astoria Column. Some of the hills lower in town are killers, but I imagine I can find a good route.

I'd love to hear your experiences about the town!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*Fort Stevens..*



mcsqueak said:


> Anyone ever spent any time cycling through Astoria? I'm going there next week on a mini-vacation and considering dragging my bike down there as well.
> 
> I've visited Astoria plenty of times, but have never cycled there. Are the folks pretty nice to road cyclists? How's the riverfront path?
> 
> ...


state park has some nice roads and trails...road out to the S. Jetty is beautiful. you can park in Hammond somewhere or in the park iteself (BAttery Russell) and ride in....but use the non-fee entrance just north of the campground. 

you can try your luck climbing 8th street in downtown....or up to the Astoria column through a number of different streets. 

I believe there are some nice roads up north of Lewis and Clark St. parks in WA, across the bridge and up north of Ilwaco. 

Wireless Rd. just south of town, across Youngs Bay might be nice...I've never ridden out there. grandparents lived in AStoria for 20+ years so I spent a lot of time there growing up. 

if you want to take a short drive, Saddle Mt. road off HWY 26 is a monster climb. 
I would suggest staying off Nehalem highway S.E. of Astoria...full of log trucks going WAY too fast.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

8th ave?  Ha! I'd probably cramp up and fall over! That is one steep-ass hill, for sure. I'm not a great climber (and about 10-15 lbs heaver than I'd like to be...) but I won't get better without practice!

I've mapped out some potential routes, and I think I'll go east through town, over to near where the maritime museum is, and work my way up some gentler hills with less traffic, then head west again towards town, then up to the tower.

Thanks for the other suggestions!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

+1 on Ft. Stevens. My son and I rode through Astoria and out to Ft. Stevens last year during a mini-tour. We camped in the hiker-biker area at Ft. Stevens. The peninsula there had some nice riding.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! I have wanted to make it out to Ft Stevens, but didn't have the opportunity on this trip.

I only had time to squeeze in one short ride in Astoria, so I checked out a little bit of the riverfront path, then worked my way up to the Astoria Column. That was one heck of a climb for me, I had to stop to catch my breath a few times, but I made it! My goal for next summer will be the same route, with less stopping! 

If you want to build climbing skills, this would certainly be the city to live in, and I found the side streets to be great for cycling, with low car traffic, but some less-than-perfect road conditions.

I attached a screen capture from my Garmin Connect for this ride.

I also cycled across the river in Chinook... not such a great area for riding. The main highway has shoulders that are mostly too small to ride comfortably on around big campers and boats that people haul in the area, and the side roads are pure chip-seal crap.


----------

